# Umm TMI Mama McConaughey....



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 27, 2008)

From Us Weekly Online...

 Quote:

  If you think Matthew McConaughey is a character, wait until you meet his mom.

In her new book, I Amaze Myself! (iamazemyself.com), Kay McConaughey dishes on everything from her son Matthew’s conception to how her husband died in a compromising position with her!

“On Monday mornings, he and I often said goodbye by making love,” Kay, 77, says exclusively in the latest issue of Us Weekly. “But one day, all of a sudden, it just happened.

"I knew that something was wrong, because I didn’t hear anything from him. Just nothing," she says. "But it was just the best way to go!”

And when her man couldn’t be revived, she made sure he was taken from the house in the buff.

“I was just so proud to show off my big old Jim McConaughey — and his gift,” she says.

The mother — who tells Us, “I would love to be on Oprah!” — also says that her most famous son, 38, was a happy accident.

It was just after she’d married Matthew’s dad for the third time.

“I was deciding, ‘Do I want to have another baby? Do I want to have an affair? Or go back to school?’” she says. “That’s when Matthew was conceived. We had tried for 16 years and no baby. So Matthew was a big surprise!”  
 


This is kinda funny, but kinda sad.  What a crude old woman.  It doesn't really sound like she had much respect for the late Mr. McConaughey to tell the story of his death in such a lighthearted manner.  I mean, it's not a bad way to go, in fact some guys say it's probably the best way to go, but that's really not the way you should represent your husband after his death.  Sounds like she's exploiting herself and her husband and kids to make a buck.

No wonder her son's so damn crazy.


----------



## ..kels* (Aug 27, 2008)

that's bizarre.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't see anything wrong with it *shrugs*

It's funny, and he probably had that sort of crude sense of humor too.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 27, 2008)

Annnnd that explains why MM plays the bongos in the buff...stoned out of his gourd.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I don't see anything wrong with it *shrugs*

It's funny, and he probably had that sort of crude sense of humor too._

 
Yep...cuz when my husband dies on top of me (or behind me?), I hope later I can laugh and cash in on it.



oh wait...


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't think theres anything wrong with it. Assuming her husband died 20+ years ago, I don't think theres anything wrong with being lighthearted about it. And it's much better then lying about what happened. She told it like it happened and that's what you'd want in a book about yourself.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 28, 2008)

I didn't have a problem with it either.  For one, she's old.  I see this a lot - people get older and have lived so much and seen so much that they just don't care.  They are very candid and very blunt and can border on tacky or tasteless.  But I think what she said is just evidence of the way her family is and their sense of humor.  Her husband is probably looking down on her laughing his ass off.


----------



## ..kels* (Aug 28, 2008)

nobody thinks it's a little insane that he died while getting busy with his wife?? maybe i've been living under a rock, but i've never heard of that actually happening before!?


----------



## aziajs (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_nobody thinks it's a little insane that he died while getting busy with his wife?? maybe i've been living under a rock, but i've never heard of that actually happening before!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nope.  I've heard of it before.


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 28, 2008)

I actually remember Matthew saying this on some show, I can't remember which talk show it was. years ago, i'd say in the 90's sometime? So it obviously wasn't surprising to me at all. 

when its your time to go, its your time.....


----------



## feenin4makeup (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm with it being TMI.  I don't really care if that's how he died but I'm just not so sure that should be public information.  I don't know... I'm no prude by any means but something about this just says "no class".  I think things like this can be joked about but maybe just not with the whole world. Just MHO...


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 28, 2008)

Craziness obviously runs in their family. 

And wtf? Married him for the THIRD time? Affair or baby? Wow!


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 31, 2008)

lol... that's hillarious.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

  Do I want to have another baby? Do I want to have an affair? Or go back to school?  
 
huh? is that really how marriage is? because if yes, then...i do not want.


----------

